# Aggressive coyotes take down deer



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/vide...ws&utm_content=October+12,+2012+Centuries-Old


----------



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

Good reason to do what we do.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Once my big game hunts are over I will be targeting those little buggers.


----------



## Stunnerphil (Oct 3, 2012)

That is what I plan to do as well


----------

